# Vapour Mountain Website Live



## Oupa (1/5/14)

So we finally managed to get the site live and VM premium, Legends and Liqua loaded. Hardware, DIY kits and components to follow soon.

Feel free to place your juice orders on our website. The rest should be loaded by next week.

The look and layout of the site will probably still change quite a bit. Descriptions and other info also needs to be added.... we just wanted to get the site up as soon as possible. Feel free to comment on any issues you experience with ordering via the website.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/14)

Great news Benji! Look forward to see the hardware go up as well! I bet it will increase your sales big time!


----------



## Die Kriek (1/5/14)

Awesome @Oupa! Looks great already, can only get better, right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (1/5/14)

Congrats  Every day, in every way, vaping in SA is growing stronger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ (1/5/14)

Congrats @Oupa, the site looks awesome and can't for all stock to be loaded.


----------



## BhavZ (1/5/14)

Just a quick question @Oupa, going forward will we be able to add more than one shipping address?


----------



## shabbar (1/5/14)

One major problem I see , no reos listed on the site

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (2/5/14)

Hardware loaded 

DIY Kits and flavours to come soon!

Feel free to place your orders via our online shop going forward... www.vapourmountain.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

Nice one @Oupa! Web site looking good and just tested the order and payment system and it was perfect!

Hope this order arrives within next week?


----------



## Oupa (2/5/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher ! For sure, should reach you around Wednesday.

I never doubted for a second what your order would be

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

Oupa said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher ! For sure, should reach you around Wednesday.
> 
> I never doubted for a second what your order would be



Hehehe... That will be my travel to CT stock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW (3/5/14)

Well done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (4/5/14)

Looking great Benji
Am wondering if all the ready made juices are loaded. I dont see the coffee?


----------



## BhavZ (4/5/14)

Silver said:


> Looking great Benji
> Am wondering if all the ready made juices are loaded. I dont see the coffee?


smurfette is also not on, from the last time I checked which I think was when VM posted that the site was up again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (5/5/14)

Congrats @Oupa


----------



## Tyler (5/5/14)

Oupa said:


> So we finally managed to get the site live and VM premium, Legends and Liqua loaded. Hardware, DIY kits and components to follow soon.
> 
> Feel free to place your juice orders on our website. The rest should be loaded by next week.
> 
> The look and layout of the site will probably still change quite a bit. Descriptions and other info also needs to be added.... we just wanted to get the site up as soon as possible. Feel free to comment on any issues you experience with ordering via the website.


Very cool website


----------

